# double sided tape clamping



## Howardd (Apr 28, 2017)

I need to cut a 2 by 4 "notch" in a piece of 3 by 6 inch 1/2 inch thick aluminum.  it was thing of attaching the aluminum to a piece of phenolic covered plywood with double faced tape and camping the plywood in the vise of my mill.  I  would use a 1/4 inch end mill to make he cut.

Would the tape the tape be able to hold the aluminum in place ?

thanks

Howardd


----------



## Dave Paine (Apr 28, 2017)

I have wood turners tape.  I think this would hold the piece well.  Turners use this to hold things on faceplates on the wood lathe.

if you want extra security with the double sided tape, try using hot glue around the aluminium.  I often mount wood pieces for turning to a block with hot glue.  It has worked well for me.

Light cuts and keep checking that the piece is not coming loose.


----------



## JimDawson (Apr 28, 2017)

Why would you not just clamp the work to the table with the plywood under as a spoil board?

Something like this


----------



## Dave Paine (Apr 28, 2017)

JimDawson said:


> Why would you not just clamp the work to the table with the plywood under as a spoil board?
> 
> Something like this



That may be a better approach assuming he can clamp.  Also faster.


----------



## chips&more (Apr 28, 2017)

Welcome, sorry, but not enough info. I can tell you that in all my years, I can probably count on one hand the times I have used double sided tape. And it was double sided carpet tape. Held good but my nerves did not. There is most always a workaround! Now in the watch and clock/micro machining, I use super glue or hard shellac all the time to hold stuff while machining. Need pics and drawing to see what you are doing to better help…Dave


----------



## rrjohnso2000 (Apr 28, 2017)

Epoxy works too


----------



## Rockytime (Apr 28, 2017)

I have often used double coated tape.  About 20 years ago I bought a tape called "Tape from Hell." It was made by Bron Tapers, Inc. Don't know if they are still around. I used to buy lots of their products and the salesman gave me a large roll. It is a very thin clear tape with a real sturdy red backer. I still have nearly all of it. It holds especially well on metal to metal. I think the hell comes in when trying to separate pieces. I use Acetone or lacquer thinner. The roll center does not indicate the proper name of the tape. It was the salesman that called it a "Tape from Hell."


----------



## darkzero (Apr 28, 2017)

That's a fairly good size (surface area for the adhesive) so I would say yes it can be done. But itbdepends onnthe double sided tape you use. You need to use something that has good adhesive (holding strength) & a tape that is thin. Double sided tape with foam backings will obviously flex & you don't want that.

I've used double sided tape a lot when I used to build custom flashlights. You have to consider heat & cutting fluids though. Too much heat & the tape will give out. Most cutting fluids will cause the adhesive to give way as well.

Carpet tape should work well, be sure both mating surfaces are really clean. I've actually used carpet tape to hold a DRO scale before & it worked well. At my old work we used to use this stuff by 3M that was just the adhesive only, no backing at all. That stuff was sticky as hell & it was next to impossible to remove the adhesive from the part. $60 a roll though.

I eventually switched to using epoxy. Still have to be careful with heat but Ibcould use cutting fluid. A heat gun releases the part cleanly.


----------



## jbolt (Apr 30, 2017)

3M has some amazing adhesive tapes just for this purpose. Unfortunately a lot are not available to the general consumer market. I have called the tech department and talked with the engineers about different applications and they have sent me free samples to try, usually enough for the job at hand.


----------



## EmilioG (Apr 30, 2017)

The best double side tape I've used is 3m VHB.  It's expensive but is used to hold aluminum panels in elevators and more.
Very tough stuff and it comes in various widths and type.
http://www.3m.com/3M/en_US/company-...0815+8710960+8711017+8713604+3294857497&rt=r3

We used it on a job for an Apple Store lighting system, to hold some parts to the lights.


----------



## Ed ke6bnl (Apr 30, 2017)

I use the3m double sided tape for a lot of projects, a bit thick for some projects. I do believe it takes some time to take hold


----------



## Terrywerm (Apr 30, 2017)

I would have a difficult time trusting two sided tape for such a large part. Like Jim Dawson, I believe clamping to the table with a sacrificial piece of plywood under it would be a far better option. Proper clamping would guarantee that the part could not move in relation to the table and would have a much greater safety factor as well.


----------

